# Merckx Corsa Extra Team Panasonic



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I just purchased an RBR ad, but wanted to make sure folks here knew I was trying to unload my 54cm Team Panasonic Corsa Extra frame and fork. All I ask is that it goes to a good home and gets ridden regularly.

http://picasaweb.google.com/daniel.harsha/MerckxProfessional?feat=directlink


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't think you'll have too many problems selling the frame. It's got a few scratches which may put off NOS vintage buyers, but it's a good colour scheme and more importantly a cracking frame.
Good luck with the sale

:2: :2: :2:


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I forgot the link to the ad:

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=21005&cat=5


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm in the market for one, but I need a 56 cm. Ideally with 130 mm drop outs. 

This will sell quickly. I saw your ad on Craigs List as well. 

I can't explain why I want a steel Merckx bike lately, but I have been lusting after one. This is after more than 15 years riding titanium and carbon bikes.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

pmf said:


> I'm in the market for one, but I need a 56 cm. Ideally with 130 mm drop outs.
> 
> This will sell quickly. I saw your ad on Craigs List as well.
> 
> *I can't explain why I want a steel Merckx bike lately*, but I have been lusting after one. This is after more than 15 years riding titanium and carbon bikes.


Everyone on this forum with a steel Merckx knows why.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

The problem is that I've lusted after too many Merckx frames. Now that I've got an MX Leader and a later model Corsa Extra with internal cable routing, this one just isn't getting ridden. These frames weren't made to sit in the basement.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

dbh said:


> The problem is that I've lusted after too many Merckx frames. Now that I've got an MX Leader and a later model Corsa Extra with internal cable routing, this one just isn't getting ridden. These frames weren't made to sit in the basement.


When I first got into biking in the late 1980's, I used to lust after Tomassini and Eddy Merckx bikes in the Colorado Cyclist. But I was poor and rode a Cannondale. 

Does anyone know the low down on the models. I've seen Columbus SL frames, but I assume these are not stiff enough for someone who weighs 200 lbs. The Corsa Extra is Columbus SLX, right? I also recall a Century model made of Columbus TSX that was supposed to be more bomber than the SLX frame. And the MX leader came after that? What tubing did the MX Leader have? What's a good comfortable frame for me?


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

My weight has fluxtuated from 170 to 185. The Corsa Extra is Columbus SLX, and I haven't had flex issues. I know guys north of 200lbs who ride SLX frames without flex issues either. The MX Leader is made from Columbus MAX and has a beefier bottom bracket and chainstays.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

I have an MX leader and an SLX Corsa Extra (both 61cm, and I'm ~195lb). The SLX seems a little softer to me, maybe a little more springy. It's not 'flex' like my old Miyata triple butted which I could shift the rear gear on a steep hill...it's just a little more soft. I think most of it comes from the fork, frankly. 

It's not that the MX is harsh - far from it. But it certainly feels more stiff. It's all perception, though. Wish I could do it blindfolded, but I'm just not that good of a cyclist....


----------

